# Shopping Holidays?



## secantofx (Jan 5, 2011)

Hello! 
I was just wondering what holidays are the biggest for retail sales in Australia? Are there certain days that seem to sell a lot more than usual? 
Thank you!


----------



## Philip (Jan 2, 2011)

I would imagine the post Christmas sales to have the biggest turnover, but I could be wrong.


----------

